

Sh*t Entrepreneurs Say - emiranda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=alZqXA4R2dI

======
emiranda
FYI: There's a Y Combinator plug in there.

------
angersock
pg: Is this the trailer for the HackerNews movie?

